# Young Ohio Archers are Named World Champions



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Logan Hocking Middle School archery team and Cody Bush of Philo Junior High School took first place at the third National Archery in the Schools World Tournament.More...

More...


----------

